

Ask HN: What do you mean when you use the term "big app"?  - data_app


======
erichurkman
Something that does more than one thing, and does more than one thing "well."
Not a niche app, which have their place. It's often an ecosystem; other apps
or websites have instructions telling you to install another app first.

~~~
data_app
I was thinking more on the lines of data-rich apps like Google Maps or
Flipboard or Evernote. What would you call apps built on lots of data?

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
big data is the buzzword you're looking for.

------
drakaal
Evernote, OneNote, OfficeMobile, are all "big App".

They are "Suite sized" apps for "off desktop" platforms (tablets, phones, TVs,
Consoles).

A big app is typically productivity software. Typically not something built by
3 guys, but rather a team. Typically not free.

